# export word review comments in excel



## rolly.gupta (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi , I have several Review comments in my word documents, I wan to export all these comments to excel sheet.

If it is possible by macros, please guide me with step by step process.

Regards,
RG:1angel:


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi rolly.gupta,

Before anything can be done, you need to decide whether you want to use Excel or Word to drive the process. Then you need to decide what data needs to be exchanged between the two apps (eg is is just the comments, or do you want to include something about the context?). You also need to decide how the data are to be laid out in Excel and how you're going to tell the driving application to find the source file (if driven from Excel) or the target file (if driven from Word).

There is already a great deal of free code examples available from many web sites on how to automate Word from Excel or Excel from Word. I suggest you start by studying some of the simpler examples so that you can get an understanding of what's involved.

If you haven't got any programming experience, though, you'd probably do best to do some study on vba programming before taking things further, or paying someone to do the work for you. If you want to take the time to learn how to program in vba, develop your project as far as you can and then, by all means, seek help with the parts you're having trouble with.


----------

